# Octagon tackle thiefs accomplice



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I went back to the Octagon to see if I could apprehend 
More suspects. I had the pier to myself and conditions were perfect. The water was glassy and the moon full. Like usual my 4/0 waited until I was at the other end of the pier throwing my cast net to start playing jingle bells! Yes that's right I said jingle bells. I broke my clicker so I put a bell on my rod tip. Anywayyy I took off dragging my net and grabbed the 4/0. I could tell it was a monster right away by the raw power and huge violent head shakes! After multiple runs and being deep into my backing and back several times I pulled a rookie move and the beast got away. Don't ask I'm still pissed off!!! After about 40 minutes of pure anger I grabbed my net and went up on sikes to cool down or jump off, not sure wich one? Sure enough the 9/0 starts screaming and once again I take off dragging my net. I got a good set and it was time to fight! After about 30 minutes of fighting 2 anglers showed up and helped me land and mugshot the beast and safely release it. Thanks Tim and Dingo for your help!!!6'6" 200+lb bull!!! If you swim or dive this area please be cautious and trust me.... The biggest one got away!!! Thanks UGLY


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Good on you for the RELEASE!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a mean sob! good job on the release!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice fish don!


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow nice shark don. Logan we need to hit that up over there.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Wow nice shark don. Logan we need to hit that up over there.


I'm down to go! Would love to catch one of those monsters!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice work. What are they eating on over that way? I've never shark fished that area.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

How do you get the shark up onto the ledge?


----------



## kiddo12 (Feb 10, 2012)

southern yakker said:


> How do you get the shark up onto the ledge?


Use your hands. j/k good catch


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Don that was me up on the bridge last night after everyone had bailed out. I was waiting to hear you start yelling woohoo! You must have got him before I got there. As far as pulling him up for the pic, oh hell no :no:
Folks don't realize there are some real monsters right there. My little spinning reels don't stand a chance but have felt a few bigtime head shakes in the past. I'm up for a 10 minute fight but after that the monster can keep my tackle. When I'm out there with my sister and brother-in-law on the jet skis I make a point to stay on. I've seen what's out there and hungry. It's got bigger friends :001_huh:
Another nice catch bro!


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey Ugly - you rock man! Is there enough room on that octagon for another fisherman? Don't even want to come down there and step on your fishing brother but I'd love to fish that spot with you.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sharknut said:


> Hey Ugly - you rock man! Is there enough room on that octagon for another fisherman? Don't even want to come down there and step on your fishing brother but I'd love to fish that spot with you.


 most of the time I am there by myself and there is plenty of room! And dealing with angry bull sharks is much easier with 2 people. The 2 strangers that walked up last time and helped were shocked to see that it was not a red fish!!! send me a PM with your contact and I will let you know when Im going. I usually go on a week night after everyone leaves. UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Don that was me up on the bridge last night after everyone had bailed out. I was waiting to hear you start yelling woohoo! You must have got him before I got there. As far as pulling him up for the pic, oh hell no :no:
> Folks don't realize there are some real monsters right there. My little spinning reels don't stand a chance but have felt a few bigtime head shakes in the past. I'm up for a 10 minute fight but after that the monster can keep my tackle. When I'm out there with my sister and brother-in-law on the jet skis I make a point to stay on. I've seen what's out there and hungry. It's got bigger friends :001_huh:
> Another nice catch bro!


Hey Smarty I was yelling alright but it was pure anger!!! CHOKING after an hour of fighting a monster will make you say some funny things!!! the only thing that made me feel better was my 9/0 singing to me and the monster that I landed. UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> How do you get the shark up onto the ledge?


 steroids!!!! J/k adrenaline and at least 2 other big guys! Its getting it down that sucks! I jump in the water and have 2 guys help slide them off the wall to me, then I pray the beast is not looking for some payback. UGLY


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice catch, but no way am I showing the pic to my wife and kids. It will put the fear in them for sure.:whistling:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ugly I gotta say I love reading your posts. Haha. The story really makes it. Another great shark - keep it up.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Ugly 1 said:


> Hey Smarty I was yelling alright but it was pure anger!!! CHOKING after an hour of fighting a monster will make you say some funny things!!! the only thing that made me feel better was my 9/0 singing to me and the monster that I landed. UGLY


 Next time after catching some bait I'll come pester you to see if you've been wrestling the big dogs. Jump in if you like but you my friend will be swimming not so alone


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome report and great pic. But what is the paper you are holding in the pic? O*D*W


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Awesome report and great pic. But what is the paper you are holding in the pic? O*D*W


Ugly is an a shark tournament I believe and it s for the tournament.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

southern yakker said:


> Ugly is an a shark tournament I believe and it s for the tournament.


 
Interesting. I tried to blow the picture up to read it, but couldn't tell what it said. Damn nice looking shark though.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly, soon as I get a shark set up we gotta go out!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Interesting. I tried to blow the picture up to read it, but couldn't tell what it said. Damn nice looking shark though.


That's definitely a nice shark! I talked to don the other day and he said he was in the shark tournament. That's how I found out about it.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Awesome report and great pic. But what is the paper you are holding in the pic? O*D*W


 the poster is for The Big Hammer Challenge. I have to have the poster and the can of Red Bull in the photo to qualify the shark for the tourney and most importantly the shark needs to be over 5' This is a land based catch, tag, and release tourney put on by the South Florida Shark Club. The other thing that should be in the photo is My Sea Level apparel shirt for my sponsor and our team name. Sorry guys let me make it up to you. TEAM SEA LEVEL, SEA LEVEL APPAREL, SEA LEVEL APPAREL, UGLY


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

There are allot of sharks in the sound, caught a b ig bull towards navarre a couple years ago.


----------



## McFace (Dec 26, 2012)

Ugly wht time does the octagon usually clear out on a weekday evening? Thinkin of going tonight


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

McFace said:


> Ugly wht time does the octagon usually clear out on a weekday evening? Thinkin of going tonight


 It varies but usually good to go by 10:00 or so. keep your baits within 50ft of pier. My go to spot is the first hole in the rail on the left and hand chuck a nice size chunk of bait towards the PCB side of the toll bridge and most important is either get off the pier completely or grab a chair and stay still. the pier shakes a lot and Im convinced that the big bulls do not like it. good luck McFace I would like to see a great report in the morning. UGLY


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

How deep do you think that hole is your talking about? Are you using Bonita?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice! I used to wade fish those lights behind you in the pic at night when I was a teenager. I did have a little 3' shark attack my bait bucket tied to my waist. I gave that up yrs ago!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> How deep do you think that hole is your talking about? Are you using Bonita?


 1 1/2 inches. The hole Im talking about is drilled in the rail of the pier for a pole holder. That was just the location that I throw my chunks of cownose rays out in the water at. Set your pole in the hole in the rail and toss your bait towards the opposite side of the toll bridge by hand. the size of the chunk of ray I throw out is to big to cast and does not need to be very far out. I would guess that the water is less than 15ft deep where my bait sits. You would be surprised how shallow the big bulls hunt. If you want to land one make sure you have the appropriate gear to handle the beast or its likely that you will end up with destroyed gear like many others! Please handle the big bulls with caution and respect and get them released as soon as possible so that others may enjoy the catch of a lifetime. Thanks and good luck UGLY


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I fish my uncles dock off Shoreline, not sure how deep it is off the end though. Deep enough for a charter size boat to dock itself, I was thinking of having a line out while trout fishing.


----------

